# Motorcycle training/test



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone know anything about taking/passing test for a motorcycle in Cyprus? What are the requirements, will my car licence serve as a provisional whilst learning? I've not ridden a motorbike before, I would never risk it in the UK as the roads are way too busy so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

CliveO said:


> Anyone know anything about taking/passing test for a motorcycle in Cyprus? What are the requirements, will my car licence serve as a provisional whilst learning? I've not ridden a motorbike before, I would never risk it in the UK as the roads are way too busy so any info would be greatly appreciated.



Clive, I have sent you a pm with some info. 

Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

CliveO said:


> Anyone know anything about taking/passing test for a motorcycle in Cyprus? What are the requirements, will my car licence serve as a provisional whilst learning? I've not ridden a motorbike before, I would never risk it in the UK as the roads are way too busy so any info would be greatly appreciated.


From seeing the way some Cypriots drive, I'm sure many don't take any training or test in either car or motorcycle.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Funny, we think the same about foreigners.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> Funny, we think the same about foreigners.


Touche. :clap2:


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

zin said:


> Funny, we think the same about foreigners.


Sorry Zin, but I seen cypriot people driving everyday, or rather Trying to, parking seems to be the biggest problem, if there are 2 white lines to park in a space, is it so difficult to park between them? that space between those 2 cars, not quite big enough? think i will drive in, leave car at an angle with its back end in the road, or park front of car nose up on pavement?

Use a carpark for a shop? *NO* way, lets use the pavement *RIGHT* outside and block everyone else from getting in or out rather than walk 20 yards. 

Indicators.... try using them. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GET OFF THE PHONE when driving!!

oh please please please please get your kids to sit down with seatbelts on, i see *SO* many standing up either between seats or on the front seat, all it takes is heavy braking.... and, well you can imagine the rest.... 

I see this every day, as I drive in cyprus as a professional driver, not just cypriots i may add, but in *my * experience, mostly cypriots.

There are so many more things i could post, but wont!!! lol!!!! I think you get my drift. 

but, there are also courteous and really good drivers, but i just seem to see the bad ones...lol, oh and before anyone says anything, I have driven all over Europe, professionally for a number of years so I'm talking from experience, not out a certain part of my anatomy.
:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

They also need to learn how to use the lanes on dual carriageways and how to use roundabouts. I have lost count of the times I have been cut up by an idiot driver who is in the inside lane when he/she wants to leave the roundabout.
It is very scary when someone suddenly cuts in front of you on a roundabout.


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Veronica said:


> They also need to learn how to use the lanes on dual carriageways and how to use roundabouts. I have lost count of the times I have been cut up by an idiot driver who is in the inside lane when he/she wants to leave the roundabout.
> It is very scary when someone suddenly cuts in front of you on a roundabout.


Oh yeah, i forgot that one. 

Approach the roundabout in the left hand lane out of a 2 lane dual carriageway, 

enter the roundabout in the left hand lane, 

proceed to go right around roundabout in left lane, and either go back the way they came or turn right!!! NO INDICATORS, then sound the horn at people in the right lane going straight on, that *THEY* nearly run into. 

Seen this so many times!!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

ekflyer said:


> Sorry Zin, but I seen cypriot people driving everyday, or rather Trying to, parking seems to be the biggest problem, if there are 2 white lines to park in a space, is it so difficult to park between them? that space between those 2 cars, not quite big enough? think i will drive in, leave car at an angle with its back end in the road, or park front of car nose up on pavement?


Agreed, however I live in Dubai and what you've described is also very cultural in this region, in fact I'd go as far as saying that there's only a few cultures/races that DON'T do this at some point. I also learnt to not judge how a person parks as there could have been a car previously parked next to them in such a position whereas the person you are effing and blinding at simply didn't have a choice on how he could park in their spot.



> Use a carpark for a shop? *NO* way, lets use the pavement *RIGHT* outside and block everyone else from getting in or out rather than walk 20 yards.


The pavement issue is a tricky one. The mentality is that the road infrustructure is not set up for parking so people end up parking on the pavement so they don't block off the road. I know I would much rather they don't block off the road!

My biggest complaint on this is the lack of double yellow lines, some roads don't even have a yellow line but it's obvious you shouldn't park on the road as it's a main road.

I'll give you this one but only for the idiots that park on a main road (like the beach road) on double yellow lines, causing traffic, just to go get a packet of cigarettes.



> Indicators.... try using them.


Disagree. This is about a hundred times worse where I am now, when I come back to Cyprus I actually enjoy seeing an indicator.



> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GET OFF THE PHONE when driving!!


Sorry but this happens in the UK also.



> oh please please please please get your kids to sit down with seatbelts on, i see *SO* many standing up either between seats or on the front seat, all it takes is heavy braking.... and, well you can imagine the rest....


Agreed, however 20 years ago this wasn't even thought about and unfortunately this mentality has stuck. This is just simply bad parenting and could fall under any race.



> I see this every day, as I drive in cyprus as a professional driver, not just cypriots i may add, but in *my * experience, mostly cypriots.


You drive in Cyprus and you see mostly Cypriots. Think about it.



> There are so many more things i could post, but wont!!! lol!!!! I think you get my drift.


You forgot to mention disabled parking, or lack of here. In the UK I saw many people park illegally in a disabled spot. This is just as bad.



> but, there are also courteous and really good drivers, but i just seem to see the bad ones...lol, oh and before anyone says anything, I have driven all over Europe, professionally for a number of years so I'm talking from experience, not out a certain part of my anatomy.
> :ranger::ranger:


Out of curiosity what age do you notice the bad driving? Mostly young generation, old or both equally?


The way I see it you need to adapt to the way the country drives otherwise you'll stress yourself to an early grave, I had the same problems adapting to driving in Dubai, this after driving in Cyprus and the UK most of my life. It took me 6 months to adapt, you just need to be aware of people arrange you and not expect people to drive properly. If someone is undertaking you carry on, if someone is stopping a whole car in front of the line at a red stop just shake your head and carry on. Have your wits about you, expect the unexpected and you'll be more relaxed about it.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Agreed about the roundabouts, they need to put lines around the roundabouts to begin with. With no lines it's a free for all. I also find there's more lanes coming up to a roundabout than there is space on the roundabout so you got 2 lanes fighting for 1 section of the roundabout.


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

> Out of curiosity what age do you notice the bad driving? Mostly young generation, old or both equally?


Younger drivers are more agressive, no patience, road manners, or the like

older drivers are very unsure, overly cautious. 

Zin I am settled here in cyprus, I understand the cultural differences, I dont want to change people, and I will not be having any heart attacks over other peoples driving. 

I am very aware of what other people are doing, as i said i have driven all over the uk and europe driving large vehicles and small vehicles, so I make it my business when on the roads to be aware of what other people are going to do.......... I remember what my driving instructor told me years ago 'Treat everyone else on the road like an idiot, then when they do something bloody stupid, your not going to be surprised...!!' that kind of stuck with me. 

I understand you are protective of cyprus and yes there are idiot drivers in the UK and all other countries, but on this occasion I was commenting on what I see every day here, I apologise if it upsets anyone.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if CliveO have lived here or are just planning to make the move, as if you're not used to Cyprus you really want to first be here before you make the decision to get a motorbike, 

reason is that the driving is so dangerous that at least I personally wouldn't be able to enjoy my driving as I would constantly be worried for my life as the cypriot behind me is driving at a 1m distance, 

I'm not saying it's completely out of the question, but if getting/learning a bike in the first place is a questionible decision (takes time and costs a lot of money, i,e, depends on how much money and time you have) then the danger might make the decision lean towards "no".


----------

